# A3 8p compound turbo K04/GT45 build



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

In the past 5 years I have learned a lot from various forums and use that information to modify my car with the intention to have a better road car with good sport performance and occasional 1/4 mile race. Here is a graphic story of my Cars evolution from stock K03 to whatever it evolved into, English is not my language so I will not put much detail in the descriptions but if someone have a question fell free to ask and I will try to share whatever experience I gained.


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

first mods: S3 front fender and TSW Interlagos rotary forged wheels 17X9 Ventus RS3 245/40 r17 front 17X10 Ventus RS3 255/40 r17 rear.









Engine conversion to K04 Turbo with GIAC 92/98 octane file, DV relocation, home made intake, ARP Head studs, chain tensioner update, R8 red coils, Bosch copper/silver spark plugs. 330 whp on 









Machined and painted wheels.










Brakes and suspension:

front Q7/Cayenne calipers, AP Racing 2 piece rotors, EBC red pads, Passat aluminium spindless, Audi Q3 aluminium control arms, Audi TTS strut mount and control arm bushing, Koni orange strut and lowering coil springs.









rear Audi TTS vented rotors and caliper mounts, EBC red pads, Audi Q3 aluminium spindless, Koni yellow shocks, Audi TTS coil springs and torsion bar









Custom made 3.5 in downpipe and 3 in straigth exhaust.










DSG Revo stage 2 tune + Mfactory forged LSD









R32 72mm throttle body with reinforced plate and machined hose coupler.









https://youtu.be/cZI_Om4Y_68
https://youtu.be/mkRxCx0cGXA

Quattro AWD conversion with Audi TTS aluminium rear subframe









https://youtu.be/PxPHWg_jEHE
https://youtu.be/IbA5RfFgr5U

Dual low pressure fuel pump system, one side is Audi TTS pump and on the other side is Audi A3 Tfsi with dual fuel pump control modules running in parallel.









DSG cooler relocation









GT45 turbo brasing and oil feed line









Brake fluid res relocation, Vacuum pump outlet mod and downpipe









Compound Turbo K04/GT45 setup with 4 Aux injectors controlled by Torquebyte ECM









Compound first start and boost run
https://youtu.be/QnbpH2gsyso
https://youtu.be/qa9TfaSbkK4


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Might be my computer, but I'm not seeing your photos.


----------



## Mostic (Jan 19, 2014)

Finally you started the thread  
The pics are not working ..


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Weird in my pc and android I can see the pictures, let me figure this out


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Pictures and videos updated


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

woahhhhhh :what:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Subscribed. Interested in seeing what kind of power this beast puts down. :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy ****. This is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats a big snail.


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Loaded the pictures again, could someone confirm if they are ok.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mkv_tay (May 29, 2016)

Sub'd 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mostic (Jan 19, 2014)

MotoGPS said:


> Loaded the pictures again, could someone confirm if they are ok.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


 Now it works


----------



## Mostic (Jan 19, 2014)

MotoGPS said:


> Dual low pressure fuel pump system, one side is Audi TTS pump and on the other side is Audi A3 Tfsi with dual fuel pump control modules running in parallel.


Could you post the details about this setup? I will go for the AWD conversion very soon and I was thinking of using the USP Auxiliary pump I have with the OEM one but I think your setup is much better.


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Mostic said:


> Could you post the details about this setup? I will go for the AWD conversion very soon and I was thinking of using the USP Auxiliary pump I have with the OEM one but I think your setup is much better.


I try to reuse as much as possible, being in Mexico is not easy nor cheap to get things. While doing the AWD conversion I ended up with 2 fuel pumps so I figuerd out a way of using both to increase the flow of fuel.

On the right side of the tank is the primary pump (Audi TTS mk2) in the stock location using oem controller, on the other side of the tank goes a pick up line that sucks fuel constantly filling the primary pump basket by siphon effect (black and yellow tubes), all of that was left to work as stock.

On the left sump of the tank I added the second modifying the pump basket to accommodate the fuel pump inside an aluminium catch can that works as a mini surge tank.









The flow of fuel is in the following order, the return line from the filter pressure regulator (transparent 6mm nylon line) is fed to the surge tank keeping it filed all the time and then a return line is fed into the bottom of the primary basket (red 9mm nylon line). When the secondary pump is off overflow is fed into the primary pump basket keeping it full, when the secondary pump is turned on the same line (red) that was used as an overflow now is used to suck fuel from the bottom of the primary basket.










Discharge of the secondary pump goes out from the top of the tank using red 9mm nylon hose that is merge to the primary pump discharge with a brass "T" feeding the OEM filter.










Secondary pump is controlled with a second oem fuel controller that is wired in parallel to the primary controller, for this I split the PWM signal coming from the ECU and fed both controllers but each gets separate power cables from the fuse box to split the current draw. In reality both pumps work at the same time and load as required by the ECU.










Before implementing this setup I was getting high injector timing 10-11 ms at WOT with 170 bar, then it doped down to 6-7 ms at the same 170 bar and also running 4 aux injectors.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow! Super impressive


----------



## oldmandt (Dec 26, 2006)

The fueling mods are amazing. This is an awesome car. A two door also. A bit of weight savings there. I saw your post on the big turbo thread on Golfmk6.com about your 0-60 without launch control. Pretty good.


----------



## kevichar (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice custom work man. I have an 06 white A3 with a stage 2 Ko3 fwd 6 speed which can get me in trouble. What's your 0-60mph or 1/4 mile?

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

0-60 was sub 4 on the k04 with GIAC 98 octane file. With the new set up it did 4.3 but I am still fixing some bugs I will post some results soon

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mostic (Jan 19, 2014)

MotoGPS said:


> I try to reuse as much as possible, being in Mexico is not easy nor cheap to get things. While doing the AWD conversion I ended up with 2 fuel pumps so I figuerd out a way of using both to increase the flow of fuel.
> 
> On the right side of the tank is the primary pump (Audi TTS mk2) in the stock location using oem controller, on the other side of the tank goes a pick up line that sucks fuel constantly filling the primary pump basket by siphon effect (black and yellow tubes), all of that was left to work as stock.
> 
> ...


Amazing setup mat, I am going to consider it when I convert my FWD to AWD. 
Thanks for the detailed info


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

While looking for a n80 valve replacement I found an aluminium maniful for cheap, it will be moded with 4 extra injectors plus it already has an extra injector for ethanol that I wil leave in case it needs more fuel. fuel









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Payableondeath6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Subscribed for more compound turbo setup pics. Awesome work.


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Maniful prep for extra injectors

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Fuel rail needs some triming and suport brakets to fit the new intake









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Test fitting









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Also change HPFP to the lates rev 06J 127 025 G and installed new water pump "BG" revision with electronic thermostat control that is used on CBFA engine code.










Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Amazing stuff MotoGPS, keep the posts coming !! :thumbup::thumbup::wave:


Cheers !


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Forgot to mention, HPFP comes from a Flex Fuel Audi A5, maybe it is capable of more flow will do some logs later to compare. With the new water pump I will be able to run whatever temp from 90 to 110° c. This is how it works: https://youtu.be/A2AfMX1PcwU

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

DSG thermostat installed for better temp control









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Very nice upgrade again!!

Any updates on the manifold/turbo placement?


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Just finished the manifold isntall today, have some leaks to fix, but it runs.









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

While doing the thermostat for the DSG I found a way to pour the fluid from the top and it only takes a few minutes, there is a breather next to the mechatronics wire plug. Take cap of, insert hose and it goes directly into the pan. Filter housing needs to be out to let air vent.









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Intake manifold 2.0, had to weld injector bungs again, first time I did not aligned them properly and had a mayor fuel leak.









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Aluminum intake Installation is done, all seems to be good, now I will start to turn the boost up









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Throttle body replacement with metal plate, the original is plastic and failed twice, oem part is 06K133062D









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

*Metal plate TB install*

After spending the better part of last Saturday morning installing the TB with the metal plate, the car was not able to idle steady and found out that the plate turns in the opposite direction. Fortunately after a couple of hours testing each wire and comparing it to a wiring diagram I found online I was able to make it work.

With the help from a diagram I found on the MKV forums I was able to sort the correct wiring order for the new TB, I swap Pins 3 and 5 they control the power for the step motor and this will reverse the polarity making it turn in the opposite direction, also swap pins 1 and 4 they provide TPS signal to the ECU. Here is the link:

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186402


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Here are some updates, R8 steering wheel swap


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Engine rebuild









Sent from my moto e5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Head work









Sent from my moto e5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

New waste gate Setup









Sent from my moto e5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

PCV delete









Sent from my moto e5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Wooooow O_O this is amazing, nice work!


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

How did I not see this sooner?!? This is incredible stuff...thank you for sharing it with the class! Soooo...whatchu gonna do with that outgoing FBSW???


----------



## SuperAudiA3 (Oct 6, 2018)

Keep us updated Moto, this is a one of a kind build. Very inspiring.


Muy buen auto.


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Here is an update on the PCV, it has 2 catch cans working more or less like the factory plate. In the fisrt stage cranckase fumes are going into the black cylinder then they go into the silver which has a small PCV on the outlet that goes to the intake manifold. On the second stage this PCV acts as a check valve to block boost from the manifold and all the gases go from the top of the black can to a bung on the exahust.

Sent from my SM-A305G using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this before, but it's great work. One question: the Mfactory diff in your pics is for a 2WD car. Did you machine it for external ouput splines, or replace it with something else when you did the AWD conversion?

Keep up the great work! :thumbup:


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

npace said:


> Not sure how I missed this before, but it's great work. One question: the Mfactory diff in your pics is for a 2WD car. Did you machine it for external ouput splines, or replace it with something else when you did the AWD conversion?
> 
> Keep up the great work!


The lsd was used only in fwd, then I did the awd swap remove it and used the open dif, mfactory is able to convert it for awd but the cost is almost the same as buying a new one. You really dont need the lsd with awd.

Sent from my SM-A305G using Tapatalk


----------



## GetSchwiftyRS3 (Dec 22, 2019)

Very Nice. Cool build for sure :thumbup:


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

*2020 updates*

I had oil control problems due to a bad hone job and had to bore the cilinders to 83 mm to install JE pistons. Also I had problems with the cam bridge that caused low oil pressure on top and had to change cams and top cover, so I decided to upgrade to gen 2 cams with variable valve lift, I will post pics soon.


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Pics









Sent from my SM-A305G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

The gloves are off with this build!!!opcorn:


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

New exahust cam with 2 lobe profiles









Sent from my SM-A305G using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

For the cam to fit I had to swap the cover and the lifters from a gen 2 EA888 Audi 4









Sent from my SM-A305G using Tapatalk


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm sure you're already on it, but it's not a bad plan to verify tolerances at the cam journals with the new valve cover- or the best you can at least. There are head porting services that require the original cover to accompany the head to maintain dimensions.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

I got everithing from a used head with quite some wear on it, so I send it to a machine shop and now oil clearance is 0.0015 to 0.0020

Sent from my SM-A305G using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

The cam bridge has a pressed in check valve that can get loose and block the oil pasage to the top of the head, to prevent that I fixed it with a small bolt.









Sent from my SM-A305G using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

Engine and trans fully assembled









Sent from my SM-A305G using Tapatalk


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm impressed. Also, a little curious. What kind of power do you expect to make? Is there a reason to have the larger turbo feed the smaller one? It seems like it should be the opposite, but from a packaging standpoint it makes sense. 

One last question, if you don't mind. When you drilled the hole for the bolt to hold in the check valve on the cam bridge, how did you do it? Did you measure at the top with calipers and then go to the bottom with a punch? Also, were you able to just use a cordless drill or do you have a drill press that can clear into that area? What size tap / bolt did you use?

Sorry for all the questions. It really is great work.


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

npace said:


> I'm impressed. Also, a little curious. What kind of power do you expect to make? Is there a reason to have the larger turbo feed the smaller one? It seems like it should be the opposite, but from a packaging standpoint it makes sense.
> 
> One last question, if you don't mind. When you drilled the hole for the bolt to hold in the check valve on the cam bridge, how did you do it? Did you measure at the top with calipers and then go to the bottom with a punch? Also, were you able to just use a cordless drill or do you have a drill press that can clear into that area? What size tap / bolt did you use?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. It really is great work.


I would like to get 500whp, the turbo arrangement is a compound setup that is quite common on diesel aplications and is getting its way into gas engines, in simple terms is like puting a turbo on a turbo engine. The main reason for me is to have as little lag as possible, it drives like a stock k04 with the extra power on top.

For the cam bridge I used calipers to meassure a punch on the outer part and a drill press, tap is m4 and I used red lock tite to hold the bolt.

Sent from my SM-A305G using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshuafarwel (Oct 19, 2019)

Any updates on this? Im doing compounds on my b5 with a ko4-015 (38mm compressor) and an ebay t3t4 and it spools instantly. Im thinking of putting a gt35 on the back of my ko4 hybrid (42mm inlet 9 blade turbine) in my b6 but am not sure if a gt35 would be the best size.


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

I succesfully managed to operate the AVS on my engine, it required an ECU swap from a TT engine cide CETA. Now I need to tune it but it sims that this cpu is not very comon and Eurodyne does not orovide support for it, any one now of an alternative?


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

I think you need to go larger on the secondary turbo, as a rule of thumb it should be able to flow twice as much as the primary at a low pressure ratio, in terms of Hp K04=330 Gt?=660.
Another way of sizing the large turbo is to concider that a 2.0 l engine at 1 bar (15 psi) flows the same as a 4.0 l na engine, thats what the big turbo will be getting.


----------



## Brycbenn24 (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice build!
Quick question where did you put your primary O2 Sensor did you keep it around the stock location after the first turbo or does it now have to go downstream behind the second turbo? 
Thanks


----------

